# Watch out tweety im coming for you



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

My new cockatiel


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

What a gorgeous pearl!!! Boy or girl?


----------



## Velvet (Jul 30, 2010)

Oh.....what a gorgeous baby  Congrat's 

Did you pick a name yet?


----------



## tielmom (Aug 4, 2010)

What a beauty !!!!!!


----------



## nikol witch (Mar 2, 2010)

hehehe what a cuty face i love him its very very beautiful


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

He is a boy and named him cookie 
when i hear lucky it sounds like coo kie so that got stuck in my head


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

!!! hes gorgeous! pearl pieds are my favourites!


----------



## Cheryl (Dec 27, 2008)

CUTE.  Was he DNA tested?


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Cheryl said:


> CUTE.  Was he DNA tested?



Nope but said he was 95% sure he is male as he been doing it for years


----------



## D&J - SA (Sep 27, 2010)

congrats on the new tiel he is a stunner.


----------



## kellie (Sep 21, 2010)

He is a very handsome little boy!

Kellie


----------

